# Digital cameras that still have viewfinders?



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

My wife needs a new digital camera. She wants a point and shoot and not an SLR. I can't find one that still includes a view finder for framing the picture. All I've seen only have a display. Are any still available?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

http://snapsort.com/roundups/compact-digital-cameras-viewfinder


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> http://snapsort.com/roundups/compact-digital-cameras-viewfinder


Add to that list of cameras from Canon, you can find point and shoot compacts with viewfinders from Fujifilm, Kodak, Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic and Sony. Go to their respective web sites and you'll see quite a variety from each manufacturer.
Or go to Amazon *here*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...405011&ie=UTF8&qid=1313515575&rnid=2882411011


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

